# Alex Goble/Cliff Goacher



## a78jumper (20 Jun 2011)

Alex, a true gentleman was a good neighbour of my parents in Toronto for many years and I had no idea he was a veteran of WW2......These vets are passing away at a steady rate, and we need to remember their contribution to the world we know today. Obit is below. 

This was a pretty bad week for my parents as they also attended the funeral of a close friend, Cliff Goacher, who they had known since 1957. Cliff did his National Service in Britain in the early 1950s before immigrating to Canada with Judy about the same time my parents met them in a walk up Montreal apartment where they all lived poorer than Churchmice.  Rest in Peace gents.

Both were called to serve, and they did with honour.


Alexander Crawford Goble   



GOBLE, Alexander Crawford - WWII RCAF Pilot Retired as Credit Manager of Gulf Canada after 45 years of service. Passed away in his 94th year on Saturday, June 11, 2011 at Southlake Regional Hospital. Beloved husband of Chris. Dear father of Ann (Bob), Dave (Linda) and Mark (Kelly). Loving grandfather of Shawn (Cathy), Bryan (April), Tamara, Joshua, Megan, Danielle and Nicole. Loved great-grandfather of Riley, Alexis and Emily. Celebration of Life will be held from 2-4 p.m. on Tuesday, June 14, 2011 in W. John Thomas Funeral Home, 244 Victoria St. E., Alliston. If desired, donations made to the Stevenson Memorial Hospital Foundation would be appreciated. www.thomasfuneralhome.ca


----------

